# Where's gated?

## jbarry

Hello all,

I was surprised that a Gentoo forums search turned up nothing for gated. Since Red Hat includes the last unencumbered version (3.6) I expected to find it available for emerging in Gentoo. In fact I've only seen RPMs of gated v3.6 so far. Can anyone tell why gated seems not to be available in Gentoo? Is anyone else using it? Where can it be found for download and installation?

Thanks.

----------

## tomalok

I was just wondering the same thing...

I'm considering using Gentoo to rebuild a machine at work which absolutely requires gated to function properly...  I'll also need the Linux Virtual Server "ipvs" patches and the "ipvsadm" tool too (http://www.linux-vs.org).  Haven't found any reference to it in the forums.

Is it just that nobody has gotten around to making ebuilds for this stuff?

Is there a "howto" on how to construct (and submit) an ebuild for inclusion into Gentoo?

----------

## jbarry

 *Quote:*   

> Is there a "howto" on how to construct (and submit) an ebuild for inclusion into Gentoo?

 

Look under "Gentoo Linux Developer Documentation Resources"  here: http://www.gentoo.org/index-docs.html

As for gated, I never found a non-rpm of it, so I ended up extracting the source tarball from the gated*.rpm that ships with Red Hat 7.3:

```
rpm -i *.src.rpm
```

This puts the tarball in /usr/src/rpm/SOURCES (or home rpm build directory if it exists). 

Still, an ebuild would be welcome.

Regards,

Barry Schatz

----------

## tomalok

It would appear that gated went commercial at some point.  However, I heard that "zebra" http://www.zebra.org is being used to fill gated's shoes.

wouldn't you know it, looks like zebra doesn't have an ebuld yet either...  ;)

----------

## tomalok

in case anyone else has been following along, i just noticed that there was an ebuild for zebra submitted on bugs.gentoo.org yesterday...  ;)

----------

## mysticalreaper

still no zebra ebuild in the tree yet.

bug 10430 has the latest activity, as far as i can see.  Now all i need to know is what's slowing this down, why it doesn't exist in the portage tree yet.

----------

## solarx

zebra 0.93a, 0.93b are in portage now.

----------

## djwilf

Has any one been able to get Gated Compiled form the Redhat 7.3 Source ?

Trying but keeping getting the same Conmpile error.

Thanks

----------

## solar

Get me a link to the source and I'll try to get a working ebuild in portage for those of your that desire gated.

----------

## djwilf

If you have you download Disk 1 of the Redhat SRPMS for 7.3- use 3.6.

You will find a RPM for the Gated Source.

I have now got Gated Compiled but the problem now is that it will not run under Gentoo. The problem was do do with a file "src/stamp-h.in" which needed changing from EST to BST !! and the it complied ! 

I am using 2.6.7-r11 Kernel.

I get an error state saying :

Assertion failed gated[25503]: file "ospf_spf.c", line 166: "!np->nh_addr"

But a version which works under Gentoo would be great.

Thanks

----------

## djwilf

Hi again,

Have found a source for Gated 3.6.

Compiles ok, but still having prodlems with running.

Will update if I get it working.

http://fresh.t-systems-sfr.com/unix/src/misc/.warix/gated-3-6.tar.gz.html

If this could be turned into a Gentoo package, it would be great.

Thanks

----------

